# Yorkshire Walks



## zuludog (Feb 14, 2022)

Sorry about the short notice but I nearly forgot about this

It is a series of short, easy walks with the presenter just chatting and commenting as she walks along
They're repeats and I've seen them all before, but I find them relaxing so I'll be watching them again
Even if you can't get to Yorkshire you can do the same sort of thing in your area

Yorkshire Walks : BBC 4; Freeview Channel 9 7-00 to 7-30 pm 14, 25, 16, & 17 February 2022

EDIT -  Oh, I've just found out they are all on YouTube. Search for - Yorkshire Walks with Shanaz Gulzar


----------

